# [AMD K6-2] 300 statt 500 Mhz



## Devil Noxx (12. April 2004)

Hi,

also, ich hab einen etwas älteren PC hier rumstehen, welchen ich sozusagen reparieren muss.
Nach einiger Zeit fiel mir auf, dass er auf 166 Mhz stat 500 Mhz läuft.
Also bin ich ins BIOS rein und hab das auf 500 Mhz umgestellt, aber er läuft jetzt mit 300 Mhz, obwohl auf 500 Mhz eingestellt ist. 

Weiss vielleicht jemand, an was das liegen könnte?

Hier noch ein paar zusätzliche Daten:
BIOS: AMI v. 062601
Mainboard: PCCHIPS M598LMR

mfg

Devil


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Ich vermute mal ins blaue, das der Multiplikator noch nicht korrekt eingestellt ist!

Das Mainboard sagt mir leider null, daher kann ich nur raten "taste" dich vorsichtig heran herauszubekommen, wie du den Multiplikator erhöhen kannst.


----------



## Devil Noxx (12. April 2004)

Auf dem Mainboard selber ist kein Multiplaktor.
Das ist nur im BIOS einstellbar, und dort steht

CPU Base Frequenzy auf 100 Mhz
und 
CPU Multiple Factory auf 5.0x

imo müssten dass auch 500 Mhz ergeben, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2004)

Evtl. hilft Dir das weiter:

http://www.pcchips.com.tw/M598LMR.html


Wenn du diese Angeben nicht bereits vorliegen hast!


----------



## steff aka sId (12. April 2004)

Vieleicht stimmt die v-core Spannung nicht(bei manchen Boards per Jumper einstellbar). Müsstest du mal gucken ob du rausbekommen kannst auf was die läuft und was der Cpu benötigt.


----------



## Devil Noxx (12. April 2004)

Erstmal danke an euch, für die schnelle Hilfe!

Die v-core Spannung lässt sich ebenfalls im BIOS ändern, und ist std. mässig auf 2,4 V.
Testweise hab ich mal 2,2; 2,6; und 2,8 V probiert, bringt aber keine Änderung mit sich.

Vielleicht noch ein paar andre Ideen?


----------



## server (12. April 2004)

Welchen Arbeitsspeicher hat der Rechner drinnen, von der Frequenz her?


----------

